# Two new Canon RF lenses appear for certification



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 18, 2021)

> Two unreleased lenses have appeared for certification in Russia. This brings the total of known unreleased lenses to three.
> The most talked-about lens recently has been the long rumoured Canon RF 35mm f/1.2L USM.
> Usually, once lenses reach certification agencies, you can expect them to be announced within 90 days. However, there could be some delays because of the manufacturing challenges that still exist.
> New unreleased lenses
> ...




[url=https://www.canonrumors.com/two-new-canon-rf-lenses-appear-for-certification/]Continue reading...


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 18, 2021)

Kit lens for crop cameras equivalent to 18-55mm and 55-250mm?


----------



## 2Cents (Jun 18, 2021)

A 35mm 1.2 and 24mm 1.2 would be a great fall release.


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 18, 2021)

I wonder if and when Canon will move a little bit further in the "affordable" non-L segment.
All these f/2 zooms and f/1 (or -1  ) primes are great engineering but will move this ILC market up, up, up - making it just more expensive.


----------



## 2Cents (Jun 18, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> I wonder if and when Canon will move a little bit further in the "affordable" non-L segment.
> All these f/2 zooms and f/1 (or -1  ) primes are great engineering but will move this ILC market up, up, up - making it just more expensive.


You would think that these RF L series releases would drive down the cost of the EF L lenses non-L prices at some point in the future.


----------



## st jack photography (Jun 18, 2021)

2Cents said:


> You would think that these RF L series releases would drive down the cost of the EF L lenses non-L prices at some point in the future.


If I was Canon, I would keep selling the EF lenses at regular price until gone, and pledge to repair them for a 5 or 10-year period. It isn't what I want them to do, I want them to deep discount the EF's, but getting max profit is what they will likely do. The resale value of EF glass will stay pretty strong, IMO, just as glass value of Nikon film lenses is still high, and will be for a long while.
I usually buy f2.8L glass, but after buying the EF16-35 f4L IS, I may give a hard look at more f4L lenses,* provided they make them, and soon! *It is nice to see all the f2.8's and even f2's but they are squeezing great quality out of the f4L's, and I hope to see more of those soon. I also am dying to see more midrange-type lenses like the incredible 85mm f2 MACRO.
*And for the love of Baby Benji, please Canon, make a cheap 40 or 45mm pancake that does f2. If you made a 40mm f2.8 STM for EF, then you should be able to do a 40mm f2 pancake no problem.*


----------



## SilverBox (Jun 18, 2021)

st jack photography said:


> And for the love of Baby Benji, please Canon, make a cheap 40 or 45mm pancake that does f2. If you made a 40mm f2.8 STM for EF, then you should be able to do a 40mm f2 pancake no problem.



I would kill for a 28mm f/3.5 pancake, discreet street photo king!


----------



## Flyingskiguy (Jun 18, 2021)

I hope all the new primes have that BR "blue goo" element. The EF 35 1.4 II and RF 85 1.2 both use it and are my favorite primes.


----------



## Exploreshootshare (Jun 18, 2021)

According to Nokishita the RF 14-35mm F4 is up next/ very soon. If that's true Canon can just take my money this year! (100-500mm preordered + I'd preorder the 14-35mm F4 given a reasonable price)



https://twitter.com/nokishita_c?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw%7Ctwcamp%5Etweetembed%7Ctwterm%5E1405076564627181578%7Ctwgr%5E%7Ctwcon%5Es1_&ref_url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.canonrumors.com%2Fforum%2Fthreads%2Fthis-is-the-canon-rf-lens-roadmap.39633%2Fpage-16


----------



## CanonGrunt (Jun 18, 2021)

2Cents said:


> You would think that these RF L series releases would drive down the cost of the EF L lenses non-L prices at some point in the future.


You have to hunt for them. I got a whole EF prime kit and a zoom on the cheap, used but pristine condition from various places. A lot of people are dumping EF gear to put towards RF gear. Some of these I picked up two years ago when a lot of people were dumping Canon for Sony. Most of them regretted that decision. Worked out for me.  These are amazing on my c70 and R6. I made my money back on them rather quickly paired with the c70. I’d say I picked these all up in the last three years. Pretty darn good investment for filmmaking. If I were doing just stills than I’d sell the lot and get two or three awesome RF lenses, but I do too much video. Everyone I have beeen buying from says they are strictly still shooters, or like 90%. 

This is what I got them for, happy hunting:

11-24 f/4 L USM $1,100 (Craigslist)
14mm f/2.8 L $800 (Roberts Camera, used department)
24mm f/1.4 L USM II $600. (Facebook Marketplace)
35 f/1.4 L USM II $900 (Facebook Marketplace)
50mm f/1.2 L USM $600 ( Facebook, Marketplace, Bought this one 2 weeks ago)
85mm f/1.4 L IS USM $700 (ebay)
100mm f/2.8 L IS USM Macro $550 (Friend)
135mm f/2 L USM $625 (KEH)
180mm F/3.5 L Macro $400. ( My favorite lens on the R6 so far ) (B&H Used Department)
200mm f/2.8 L USM $300 (Adorama Used Department)
300mm f/4 IS L USM $450 (Ebay)
400mm f/5.6 L USM $400 (ebay)

I bought the 2x III and 1.4x III, and both extension tubes new though. Been running my whole business off this setup. One happy Canon fanboy over here. I also use a 5DsR, and an old Canon 1V, so EF lenses are doubly helpful there.


----------



## st jack photography (Jun 18, 2021)

CanonGrunt said:


> You have to hunt for them. I got a whole EF prime kit and a zoom on the cheap, used but pristine condition from various places. A lot of people are dumping EF gear to put towards RF gear. Some of these I picked up two years ago when a lot of people were dumping Canon for Sony. Most of them regretted that decision. Worked out for me.  These are amazing on my c70 and R6. I made my money back on them rather quickly paired with the c70. I’d say I picked these all up in the last three years. Pretty darn good investment for filmmaking. If I were doing just stills than I’d sell the lot and get two or three awesome RF lenses, but I do too much video. Everyone I have beeen buying from says they are strictly still shooters, or like 90%.
> 
> This is what I got them for, happy hunting:
> 
> ...


Great advice. KEH is my favorite due to their pricing formula: when they sell a lens, they go by an average price, UNLESS nobody has bought it for a while, then they drop it in increments week after week. Any time a lens sells, though, they raise the price by about 10%. So I timed it right and I bought a Like New EF 16-35 f4L IS for $740. $740 Like New when a refurb is $989!!! The day I bought it, the price on the others raised 10%, and they were $820-something.

Like CanonGrunt said, you have to look at every site and compare and keep watching.


----------



## st jack photography (Jun 18, 2021)

SilverBox said:


> I would kill for a 28mm f/3.5 pancake, discreet street photo king!


I should have stated that any 40 pancake should also be patented alongside a 28, since it is the same design, I think. I prefer a 50mm or 85mm tele at f4 for street, but I recognize that most shoot street with 28mm or 35mm at f8. All great focal lengths though!


----------



## dlee13 (Jun 18, 2021)

Isn't this just the 14-35L that Nokishita confirmed is next?


----------



## FrenchFry (Jun 18, 2021)

dlee13 said:


> Isn't this just the 14-35L that Nokishita confirmed is next?


This announcement is for _two_ lenses.


----------



## Juangrande (Jun 19, 2021)

Flyingskiguy said:


> I hope all the new primes have that BR "blue goo" element. The EF 35 1.4 II and RF 85 1.2 both use it and are my favorite primes.


Yes! I bought the RF 50 and it doesn’t have it, I wonder why it’s in the 85 and not the 50.


----------



## Juangrande (Jun 19, 2021)

Exploreshootshare said:


> According to Nokishita the RF 14-35mm F4 is up next/ very soon. If that's true Canon can just take my money this year! (100-500mm preordered + I'd preorder the 14-35mm F4 given a reasonable price)
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/nokishita_c?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw%7Ctwcamp%5Etweetembed%7Ctwterm%5E1405076564627181578%7Ctwgr%5E%7Ctwcon%5Es1_&ref_url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.canonrumors.com%2Fforum%2Fthreads%2Fthis-is-the-canon-rf-lens-roadmap.39633%2Fpage-16


Perfect for architecture.


----------



## john1970 (Jun 19, 2021)

So there are three new lens and based on rumors / information I suspect the following:

1) RF 14-35 mm f4
2) RF 35 mm f1.2
3) RF 100-400 mm non L zoom

Would be great if Canon also released a RF 24 mm f1.4 L lens especially if it had a very good close focus distance.


----------



## FrenchFry (Jun 19, 2021)

I am hoping to see the rumored 300 zoom, 400 DO, and smaller 500 released with the R3 before the Olympics, so I hope at least one of these is telephoto.


----------



## Andrew_Melb (Jun 20, 2021)

Given we are close to the Tokyo Olympic Games And have the R3 coming, my guess is these are two more long white lenses (all other then the 1200mm would be available).


----------



## David - Sydney (Jun 21, 2021)

SilverBox said:


> I would kill for a 28mm f/3.5 pancake, discreet street photo king!


Yes, a cheap and small pancake makes a lot of sense. adapting the EF40/2.8 doubles the size and cost of the pancake alone.


----------



## SilverBox (Jun 21, 2021)

David - Sydney said:


> Yes, a cheap and small pancake makes a lot of sense. adapting the EF40/2.8 doubles the size and cost of the pancake alone.



True enough, although I use the RF adapted 40mm STM quite a lot, so I like to think of it as saving me the cost of buying either the RF50mm or RF35mm f/1.8 lenses


----------

